#   >      RD16hhf1

## djon_bogd

!      *  1.6  30*     RD16HHF1,     ,         ... 

          ,       .

ps            ...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## djon_bogd

*RK6AJE*
.    .      -    50 ?!  :Crazy:

----------


## EU1ME

TS-2000,   1,6  440........

----------


## EU1ME

2000,   . 922  -  ,      200-300.      1000  / OPA2674   ,      ,       .

----------


## EU1ME

-  610-646    .

----------


## EU1ME

*RV3DLX*
 ,       ,       :Super:

----------


## M0TLN

800mA 
http://www.rfparts.com/pdf_docs/RD/rd16hhf1.pdf ( 6)

    500mA

   OPA2674 (http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/opa2674.pdf),  
  (   5.1 )  
       , 
   -   ( 17).

   5.1       50
   1:3 (5.1  9 = 45.9)

----------


## M0TLN

> , . .       .  .   1:2.2, . .  :
> 50 /(2*2.2^2)=5.1 .


 -  ,   

1:2 50 /(2*2^2)=6.25 
1:3 50 /(2*3^2)=2.7(7)  




> 600-4 1065. TR3      TRX -. . .   4          6.   .   3    .


      - -   .
 2R7 -    ,  6R25  .

----------


## veso74

?
   1065.

           2  921 ( RD16HHF1)    10-12 .

----------


## veso74

> ,       ?


 :

  -.  . .

  T2 : 
. : 1,5 + (0,5 + 0,5) + 1,5 
. : 4

  28V

----------


## veso74

, : 1,5 +  (0,5 + 0,5) + 1,5

 - 4 

 27 uH  I  II.     1,8 MHz.


.   .   "  - ",  . 153, 154

   50  -  F. = 3,5 MHz  10uH
  20 uH  F = 1,5 MHz 

http://www.noding.com/la8ak/12345/images/7mi-05.gif

  LA8AK: http://www.noding.com/la8ak/12345/n12.htm

----------


## M0TLN

> 28V...


     -  +13.6...
  ,   +12,   ,
     50

----------


## RV3LE

> : 1,5 +  (0,5 + 0,5) + 1,5


      "" ?

----------


## veso74

> veso74
> 
> : 1,5 +  (0,5 + 0,5) + 1,5
> 
> 
>       "" ?


    -   + .2   . .

----------


## RV3DLX

,     RD16   .      Alex007,       AD8009.
.

----------


## Phoenix

.



> ,     RD16   .      Alex007,       AD8009.


.     AD8009?    ?   ?

----------

ur4mp

----------


## leokri

> 5


      AD8009 ?.

----------


## RA4UIR

?          ?

----------


## US5MGT

to RV3DLX     ..    . 300     10 ?     2 .  RD16 ?    ?     ?

----------


## US5MGT

!       2   :Smile:

----------

ra6ljm, RU7L, UD0CAJ, um8mfx, ur4mp

----------


## RV3DLX

,   .      12 ,     ,     13,5      12-            , .. 12       .
.

----------

eu1af, RU7L

----------


## Rulya

*RV3DLX*
,           .  ?

----------


## RA4UIR

,       ,         ?  .   2   2      ?

----------


## EU1ME

- ,     ,  .  :Smile:

----------


## Integral

> ,         ?  .   2   2      ?


,    BN-43-202  BN-43-302.   BN-43-3312,     .     .   .       ()      . .    ,     RD16  +24    70-80    2:3. ..        ,     .



> ,    BN-43-202  ?   ?


      ,  Tomita  Ferrocube.   .

----------


## Rulya

**
 :wink:

----------

ur4mp

----------


## EU1ME

*UR5KHX*
 37-12  0,2^2,   .

----------


## Rulya

*Alex007*,  .

----------


## RV3DLX

,     .
.

----------


## rz3bp

> .


  , .  !     RD15, RD16    IRF-  !

----------


## Rulya

> !    RD15, RD16    IRF-  !


 , ,        :Razz:          IRF510  7- 16  .

----------


## Rulya

> 16  c IRF510  RD16  .


      - :Idea:

----------


## RV3LE

> (*lay)   ?


http://forum.ut2fw.ru/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=131

----------


## leokri

> .


     .

----------


## UR3ACH

http://ut2fw.com/node/443.       http://ur4qbp.ucoz.ua/forum/14-18-2   !  .  :Wink:       ,    .  c 5$.       ,    :Embarassed:  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=14892&page=1

----------


## RV3DLX

> ?     ?


    ,              .  ,    ,  ,     .
.

----------


## EU1ME

> .


     ,    ,    --.

----------


## rx6anj

!
 ,       -  +  
    AD8009.


     .
.

----------


## rx6anj

C .
    ,  ,     , 
  -  .
  .

----------


## rx6anj

C ,  .  ,    .
.

----------


## compromis

> ,    ,    --.


  !    !      
  ..LAY..    c OPA 2674+ RD16HHF1 .
TKS! C  . RA9SUY. 73!

----------


## compromis

> ,     .   11    , .  (),  -  ,  -   .


 ...  !   ...   ...
  ...        
...  .  73!   .

----------


## yl2gl

: http://yl2gl.ucoz.net/forum/13-23-1  DL2EWN?
  - 610,  RD16HHF1. 
1.8...150   12  !
6   CW, ....

----------


## UR5FCM

*rz3bp*,  



> , . !    RD15, RD16    IRF-  !


   ...       
IRF-    7 .  ~ 1 .. 
   IRF634  IRF530N       ,   40  




> : http://yl2gl.ucoz.net/forum/13-23-1  DL2EWN?


 ,  4-     22-25

----------


## yl2gl

> ,


 !      ,    ,   .

----------


## Ua3UtA

> 


 .     (      ,   ., ,   ,

----------


## Rulya

> IRF-    7 . ~ 1 ..


       RD16  33 .




> VT3


     .     .     ,  .

----------


## Rulya

*Ua3UtA*, ,     .      ,          , ,  VT3  ::::

----------


## RV3DLX

> "" http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=17179 
>     AD8009 + RD16HHF1.         *.lay.


   ,           ,           .          29,32,34,40,41  .
.

----------


## rx6lux

+ 144+430?

----------


## mnjak

> ,    BN-43-202  BN-43-302.   BN-43-3312,     .     .   .       ()      . .    ,     RD16  +24    70-80    2:3. ..        ,     .
> 
>       ,  Tomita  Ferrocube.   .


,   4   +24 ,    .?
.

----------


## mnjak

> ,     BN-43-302  3:2,   BN-43-7051  1:4.       -,    36    24.   2W.


,   .    ,      3 ,   ?
         ?
.

----------


## Integral

> ?


100  160  10   150  40.   ,   ""    .

----------


## sever

--   ,      (ad8009+rd16)--- --      --   :Sad:     0,8    40--1,7  10--1,2( 50 ),     ( 180)-... -- , ,. :!:

----------


## RV3DLX

,      ?         ,         50,         .
.

----------


## RV3DLX

> ,   .


        ,  :      ( ),        ,         .               .      ,        .        :     ,      6,3 ,     ,                        .            .
   .! .

----------


## UY1IF

AD8009 -        6  ()  2...  CW ?!

----------


## RV3DLX

,         CW    ?
.

----------


## rhobby

12    ...   .     .

----------


## ut4ua

,  ""  .

----------


## ra6ljm

!
 ,   .
  (ad8009+rd1  6hhf)  qrp sdr .
  2-      16,   ,       .
   ?     .

----------


## ra6ljm

> .  .


 .
          ?
        ,       ?

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## R4AAY

AD8009 + RD16,    AD   12?     ...

----------


## UY1IF

> .       .


  :Cool:

----------


## UY1IF

> 


   ,  ...

----------


## UY1IF

> 1     RD16HHF1...


       -     43-  ( 850)
      ( -)      ,    .
     ?

*  32 ():*

----------

tomcat

----------


## yl2gl

*Alexey uy1if*, 

       ,            50 .

----------

UY1IF

----------

UY1IF, Phoenix, ra6ljm

----------


## UD6ANZ

.  ,      ,  4 rd16,   AD8009+RD16?      4-5   ?

----------

Phoenix, UD6ANZ

----------


## Phoenix

*RK4CI*,  !
    2*RD16   4*RD16   24     OPA2674   ? OPA2674   1 .      RD16   ?
 ,    4*RD16  -      2*RD16?

----------

Phoenix

----------


## UD6ANZ

*RK4CI*,      UR4QBP,   ?   ,     ,      )).         ad8009+rd16    4 rd16,       .

----------

UY1IF,  12701

----------


## RK4CI

> 1:4,     18-20.          .


   ,          .         .          .           ,      ,   ,      .    ,     . ,  ,      .
 ,     ,    .



> ,    BN-61-002.    ,   .


  ,        .     .   ,    ,   ,      .     .         .      .     .       .     ,    .        . ,       10,        10 . ,    .



> ad8009+rd16    4 rd16,


        RD 70, RD 100.        50 .   ,   RD 70,     RD16.     . ,       .     200  .

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


  ,  ,        .    ""   .          .     ,  .    ,      .      .      ,    .    .        ...

----------


## Integral

> ,     ,    .


145,   12  24.      50%.   ,    40.  ,             .

*  11 ():*




> ,        .


BN-61-003 - u=125
BN-43-7051 - u=850
   7 .    ,  1     1.77uH (20  1.8),    10uH (113  1.8)

----------


## RV4LX

> ?


  ""    .      "-". .




> RD16HHF1 -    ?


    UR3LMZ, -   . .

----------


## ua3mse

*SDR- SDR-UR4QBP-VER.2012.1*

  -   . ,    N12     ...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  , . ...

----------


## ua3mse

?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
SDR- SDR-UR4QBP-VER.2012.1
    ...

----------


## ur3ilf

> *                                                                                     -     ~ 5,3* *V**.*
> *   50                ~ 10* *V**           - - - - - -          * *P** . = 2 .*
> *
> **.-      T5  BN-43-3312        ___I  1W  75     II  3W .**
> *


     3     5,3       .     .         20    .      .  20-25    .
       RD16   . 1+1      3-5  .    .

----------


## RV4LX

> 


     .    ...

----------


## ua3mse

Integral
=========
    !
  DT832    ,       20000 ,
    ,   20000    = 2,15 .
4  -  FT37-43  3x9W 0.3mm

----------


## Integral

> -   ?


   -  ,      .     2,   200,  ,       - .

      SW-2011RDX,    .    .



    ,   ,     BFG591    ,    RD16.

----------

UY1IF, UT5ULP, yl2gl,  12701

----------


## 240

1,5  /.

----------


## ua3mse

SW-2011 RDX +  - .
====================  ====================  ==
+ ,    SPlan 7.0

----------


## yl2gl

IMD3   BFG591 -       ,      .    7       (1 ),     10...13      -  ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## yl2gl

, ,    .  ,         ,  RD16HHF1   0.26 /.  ,                 ( ).

----------


## yl2gl

:   0.26 A/B x 3.5  = 0.91 . 
, ,   .          .

----------


## RV3DLX

,              .       ,        .
.

----------


## RK4CI

> , ,    .  ,         ,  RD16HHF1   0.26 /


      ?           ,    1, 5 /. ,     5 .  9       6.   0,26 /?

----------


## 240

> =  1,5 /,   3,5 .      =  5,
>       1,      !


    ,           . ,    ,       .          .     .      .

----------


## 240

?     . ,  ,  ,    .    :    .       ,    .   ,  ,    . ,      -    .

   ?     . ,  ,  ,    .    :    .       ,    .   ,  ,    . ,      -    .



> 50      _ (20 ),
> 
>   ...


   ,     .   ,     ,    .

----------


## ur5hug

> !
>         ( )   ?    , ,  500 ,      0,4       50       40 (4 ).


: P=U*I. I=U\R : I=40\50=0,8 A.     . P=40*0,8= 32 .

----------


## ur5hug

.       ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## DeXter Holland

> 


 : RD16HHF1-101 is a RoHS compliant products.RoHS compliance is indicate by the letter G after the lotmarking - ,

----------


## ua3mse

EY7BM
=====
  LAY  ?

----------


## ua3mse

EY7BM,   !
 AD8012 , ...   ?

*  43 ():*

. - . ...

----------

EY7BM

----------

UT1LW,  12701

----------


## r3kr

.   LDMOS            -        .

----------


## 240

,   " "?
         -45 ,     -65 ?
   ,      . .

----------


## RK4CI

> 300,    -65,      "PureSignal".


      ?    RD 16,       ,       . MRF 150,   10 ,     .



> LDMOS


         ?       ,   ?   ,       ,     .      ,       .    ,   20 , 100   ,  .   , ,       .      ,       ,     ,         10 ,   2000,  .  ,        ,   .   ,   ...

----------


## RV3DLX

> ?



*RK4CI*,    ,      ,    " ". ,        16    ,    ,   ,               .  ,  MRF150  10-   .   913 (   )      ,      .
.

----------

12701

----------


## 240

*RV3DLX*, ,  .    .       ,    ? 
  ,     ?

----------


## 240

,  .  :Embarassed: 
   .

----------

long

----------


## RA1AGB

To RV3DLX. , .    2500.  .    .      ,     "   "  .         CQHAM.

RA1AGB
73

----------

Integral, RV3DLX,  12701

----------


## RA9CTW

> 


  ?

----------

RA9CTW

----------


## RA4FIX

,   ""  -  " ",       :Smile:         .     .   -/.  2.   ,  .  30   510-.

----------

RA4FIX

----------


## RV3DLX

: "    ",  .   ,      IRF510  913.   ,     .   25 ,  1 ,   10 ,    .     .     .
.
P.S.                  .   " " ,        ,      .     ,    ,     .   ,     ,       ,        .   1          1,1 ,    .       ,           .

----------

Serg,  12701

----------

RA4FIX,  12701

----------


## 12701

> IRF510


  ,  ,      ?    ..     ,   ..

----------


## RV3DLX

* 12701*,           15 ,     .
*RA4FIX*, , ,      "PureSignal".
.

----------

RA4FIX,  12701

----------


## RV3DLX

> RD15HVF1


 -   ?           .
.
P.S.  , RD15  ,  RD16. RD15   , RD16 .

----------

R2RBN

----------


## V.R.

*UD6ANZ*,   20 16    ,  40    130 ,     ,    .

----------

!

----------


## UR5ZQV

*go.g.a.k*,  ,   ,    :

----------


## go.g.a.k

))       646(606)  ad8009  :Wink:     ,    .

----------


## go.g.a.k

AD8009,      :Wink:

----------


## RV3DLX

> RD16,   IRF510


    . :Super:

----------


## RK4CI

> , , 3.6 ?


     ? ,     , -      .      ,    .   ,     .           ,    .  ,        ,    .    ,  ,     .       .        ,     ,    , .    12   ,          .  5-6 ,   7 .   ,         ...

----------

gudzon-m

----------

long

----------


## R4AAY

> ,   ,    :


         IRF510?

----------


## R4AAY

,  RD16    irf510,    20-       80-.

----------


## R4AAY

*RV3DLX*,,    RD16 .

----------


## R4AAY

*rm4hq*,     ,      .     3    .

----------

rm4hq

----------


## ra6ljm

> .


,      ?

,     .       ?

----------



----------


## RV3DLX

> +        ?


,    .      ,      .
    ,   .
.

----------



----------


## RV3DLX

> ?


, .   ,          SSB   ,         SSB/
.

----------

ra6ljm

----------



----------


## M0TLN

-     RD16hhf1. , ?

----------


## UA0YAS

-.   ?  ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra6ljm*, 


> ,    (40)?


 ,   ,    40,  8009,  

:,      ,        ,    ,   ,    ,  .

----------

ra6ljm

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## ra6ljm



----------


## Alexander 1971

,   rd16 , ?      ,   .

----------


## 240

> ,   . .


  --, ,   .
      ,     , -   .

----------


## UA0YAS

*Alexander 1971*, https://a.aliexpress.ru/_eMPB24
   .

----------

R3PAS, RZ3DFZ

----------


## 240

> 


 ,      .
          ,     (). 
     :         3-5   .    20 .
     10 .     24 ,     : R = U: 2 = 400 : 20 = 20 .
       50 : 20 = 2,5 .     1,6  .

   .      . 20 . 
      10   50    23 .    1,4  ,   32 .   .    32 : 20 = 1,6.    2,56.
      .      
       1 + 1    2  .             .
       .
       ,    ,   10         .
       ,      2 + 2 ,   3 .      . .             . 
        .
      ,    .    . (   )   1  2   (  7   ,5  ,      .      ,     )             (    ),    . 
     .      .

----------

DARKSTAR, ra6ljm, UY5VD

----------


## cimos

> ,   .


     ,           . 
  .

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## 240

> - .


 ,   .
    ,    ,   3 ,        .         .
      805.  . 
  ,    ,  .
    ,    .         ,          .
       ""  . :Razz:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra6ljm*,  ,  "",   .  ,     (   ).

   ,    ,    .
: 16  5 ,   ,   ""  1      06,  5 .

----------

ra6ljm

----------


## 12701

*UA3SNB*,  ,     ,     ...     ,   RD16HHF1  !    .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UA3SNB

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Se  ttings/%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B0%D  0%B4/%D0%9C%D0%BE%D0%B8%2  0%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BA%  D1%83%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0  %BD%D1%82%D1%8B/Downloads/20200623_212904.jpg[/IMG]      ....   .... 56

----------


## UA3SNB



----------


## RA1TEX

.    501-  101- rd16 .   .

----------


## RA1TEX

...     350    501

----------


## NikB

!
    ad8009  rd16hhf (  ,      ).    !  26  10  .   ad8009  ,  rd16  (((     ?    -  ?

----------

.   16  24    ?

----------

